# My first saugeye - Indian Lake



## Rembis50

Caught my first saugeye the other day at Indian Lake while bass fishing. Caught this at the docks at the State Campgrounds using a Strike King Bitsy Minnow 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Rembis50 said:


> Caught my first saugeye the other day at Indian Lake while bass fishing. Caught this at the docks at the State Campgrounds using a Strike King Bitsy Minnow
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


looks like a goodun. did you eat him?


----------



## LastShadow

Those things sure do taste good.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## LastShadow

I thought this was a fish Ohio Saugeye but turned out it was only 20 inches long.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## LastShadow

taste like a Fish Ohio Saugeye!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

